# Honduran Red Point...which tankmates



## wavoes (Feb 4, 2008)

I currently have a 3 inch honduran red point in a 55 gallon with a mix of keyhole cichlids and bolivian rams. The red point is getting far too aggressive and the keyholes are getting stressed.

I have two options as which tank to move the red point to and would appreciate your feedback..
1. 90 gallon with 2 five inch severum

or

2. 55 gallon with one 4 inch blue acara and dither fish

Which tank will be the best fit for the red point?!?!

Thanks


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Either should be fine. Try your first choice and see how it goes.

...Bill


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

What about putting the blue acara in w/ the servs and keeping the HRP in the 55g? Maybe get a salvini or some firemouths in the 55g?


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

i like that last suggestion, move the acara in with the sev, and put the hrp in the 2nd 55 with some sort of thorichthys and maybe some livebearers


----------

